# Sick and prefering kibble



## SideKick (Jan 25, 2011)

So Gambit isn't feeling to good today. Not bouncing off the walls, didn't even get up to dance when it was feeding time. He took one bite of turkey and lapped up his egg then left his food. I picked it up and went to put it in the fridge for when he feels better when I see him go to my girls bowl which had some kibble left in it and start eating.  

Anyone else have a dog who will eat kibble when not feeling well? Is it because the taste is more bland? I picked it up so all he had was a couple of bites; but I know it def isn't going to help his tummy. Just thought it was wierd.

My roommates dog is also sick. She's worse then Gambit as she's been puking. So he'll be getting chicken broth for the next couple of days till he feels better.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't let him eat kibble. He can't be feeling that sick to refuse his food but then go and eat kibble. Sick dogs don't want to eat anything. 

What kind of symptoms is he having?


----------



## SideKick (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't think he's really sick either, but def not feeling too good. He has no energy. That's really all it is but since Edie is sick i'm going to play it safe till I see his energy return. You know somethings up when he doesn't dance because it feeding time and when he doesn't even want to go for a walk.


----------

